# Advice for moving to Spain for a few months



## WTHeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I stumbled upon this community today and I am thrilled to learn from you all. However, I'm even more excited to move to Spain.

I plan to move to Spain for 7-8 weeks starting in mid to late April (through the second week of June, or so). So far, this is all that I've settled on. I am still trying to figure out what city to live in. After determining that, I'll figure out the living specifics.

So here are some things that I hope help you provide me advice on where I should live. 

* I run a nonprofit in the United States, but I can do it from anywhere because much of what I do is write. As such, I will not need work. I just need reliable high speed internet that supports video chat.

* I have some idea of what I'd like my day to day to be like. I want to be able to walk places. Walk to get food, to get drinks, to the store, etc. I also want to be somewhere that I can quickly integrate and meet people and have fun. I'm not wild or anything, I just want a social life with people near my age. (I'm 27.)

* I'd like to be on the water. The warmer the better.

* As for language, I am better at reading than speaking Spanish. The last class I had was 10 years ago. About 7-8 years ago, I learned a bit of Italian while living in Florence, so I get my wires crossed now and again when I try to speak either language. I plan to try to pick up as much Spanish as I can between now and when I go, and then of course want to try to speak it while I live in Spain. That said, I have trouble with language acquisition.

* I'd like to spend as little as possible on rent/utilities. I could afford up to 700 euro per month, but from poking around, it seems I won't need to spend that. I do want to live alone because of work.

Any other tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

WTH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WTHeel said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I stumbled upon this community today and I am thrilled to learn from you all. However, I'm even more excited to move to Spain.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

really, it sounds like any city would fit the bill - the first one that comes to mind for me would be Valencia, but others will no doubt recommend their favourites too

for such a short let, you'll need to be looking at holiday rentals, so that will almost certainly cost considerably more than you expect - take a look at this http://www.waytostay.com/valencia-apartments/search/1-20130415-20130609/ 

just one word of caution - for 7-8 weeks, you'd be here on the visa waiver scheme? Therefore, strictly speaking you'd be on holiday & _legally _you won't be allowed to work, not even online for a company back home


----------



## WTHeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the head's up and quick reply! I chose the time period without regard to the visa, though I did know about the 90 day+ visa.

Valencia sounds great. I think if I were to say I have a default, it would be it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WTHeel said:


> Thanks for the head's up and quick reply! I chose the time period without regard to the visa, though I did know about* the 90 day+ visa.*
> 
> Valencia sounds great. I think if I were to say I have a default, it would be it.



what visa would that be :confused2:


----------



## WTHeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Just what, I believe, you were referring to earlier. You can come for 90 days without a visa. Thus, if you're there for 90+ days, you need one to stay.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WTHeel said:


> Just what, I believe, you were referring to earlier. You can come for 90 days without a visa. Thus, if you're there for 90+ days, you need one to stay.


ah yes, exactly - there are several in fact - none of them easy to obtain, if the problems our posters on the forum have are anything to go by


the only way to _work here legally _is to get a long term working visa though


take a look at our *FAQs & useful info *thread - there's a section on visas for non-EU citizens


----------



## WTHeel (Mar 7, 2013)

I just saw your edit with the link to Way to Stay. That is SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive than I thought. Way out of my price range. Would it be easier/cheaper/possible to find something offline once I arrive?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WTHeel said:


> I just saw your edit with the link to Way to Stay. That is SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive than I thought. Way out of my price range. Would it be easier/cheaper/possible to find something offline once I arrive?


I'd think it unlikely tbh, though perhaps not impossible


----------

